# how to identify a male and a female pigeon



## Pizero

hold d pigeon u wish to identify wit ur left hand and cover both nortrils of d pigeos with ur right hand using ur fingers(tomb and index) now jerk d pigeons head up and down 4 abt 10-15 times.now push down d pigeons head down 2 it body and take a close look at d pigeon's neck 
IF D PIGEON'S NECK PUMPS VERY BIG AND FAT DEN ITS A''MALE'' but 
IF D NECK PUMPS VERY SMALL OR DOES'NT PUMPS AT ALL DEN ITS A ''FEMALE''
NOTE:during d processes make sure d pigeons nostrils are properly covered and dont let go of d pigeon nostrils until u are done


----------



## Libis

That sounds horrible for the bird.  I hope you're not forcing them to hold their breath for too long. I don't see how this could tell the sex except maybe that most males are more aggressive and would try to look angrier than most hens.

It's a lot simpler/nicer to just pair up birds and see how they act towards each other.


----------



## John_D

Frankly, I'd say it's a cruel way to treat a bird, as well as being total crap!

If he doesn't have anything more constructive to say on here, he won't be around long.


----------



## macka

I sex my squeakers, using a fridge magnet,I tie a piece of 
light string, through a hole I put in one end of the magnet.
Then holding the string & magnet, by one hand & holding 
the squeaker, in the other hand,I place the magnet, just above 
the squeaker back.If the magnet swings up & down the body,
it is male & across the body it is female.I have been doing
this for a number of years,I put the the even numbered
rings on the Females & odd numbers on the males, 
my susses rate is about 95%.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

macka said:


> I sex my squeakers, using a fridge magnet,I tie a piece of
> light string, through a hole I put in one end of the magnet.
> Then holding the string & magnet, by one hand & holding
> the squeaker, in the other hand,I place the magnet, just above
> the squeaker back.If the magnet swings up & down the body,
> it is male & across the body it is female.I have been doing
> this for a number of years,I put the the even numbered
> rings on the Females & odd numbers on the males,
> my susses rate is about 95%.


Can we get a demo of this on video????


----------



## V-John

macka said:


> I sex my squeakers, using a fridge magnet,I tie a piece of
> light string, through a hole I put in one end of the magnet.
> Then holding the string & magnet, by one hand & holding
> the squeaker, in the other hand,I place the magnet, just above
> the squeaker back.If the magnet swings up & down the body,
> it is male & across the body it is female.I have been doing
> this for a number of years,I put the the even numbered
> rings on the Females & odd numbers on the males,
> my susses rate is about 95%.


I had an old racer friend tell me this. He told me that it was successful about 50% of the time!  
I however, thought, what the heck, I'll give it a try, and did and found it to be successful quite a bit! I do it with mine, that's for sure. 

I think it depends on who you ask whether or not it works. I've spoken with two other racers and one said it worked, and the other said, it worked 50% of the time. Either way, it's interesting, and easy to do. Try it out and see what you think!


----------



## sreeshs

Pizero said:


> hold d pigeon u wish to identify wit ur left hand and cover both nortrils of d pigeos with ur right hand using ur fingers(tomb and index) now jerk d pigeons head up and down 4 abt 10-15 times.now push down d pigeons head down 2 it body and take a close look at d pigeon's neck
> IF D PIGEON'S NECK PUMPS VERY BIG AND FAT DEN ITS A''MALE'' but
> IF D NECK PUMPS VERY SMALL OR DOES'NT PUMPS AT ALL DEN ITS A ''FEMALE''
> NOTE:during d processes make sure d pigeons nostrils are properly covered and dont let go of d pigeon nostrils until u are done


Now that's the crappiest thing I have read lately


----------



## horseart4u

OMG come on a magnet be real, what do they have some kind of metal in their backs to determine this, and the other idea of hold the birds nostil so it can't breathe..just stupid... i just look, watch, and can tell by their head shape and behavior..


----------



## John_D

I don't think it's the actual magnet, as it is the same principle as divining or dowsing with a pendulum which can be wood, brass or pretty much any weight. It is alleged to give a yes or no or 'unknown' in answer to a question. 

Science suggests that imperceptible 'twitches' in the user's fingers are actually responsible for the motion, according to what the person hisself thinks the answer should be.

Who knows? If one believes it works, maybe it does!


----------



## Interguglielmi

I teach my mature paired birds to write, and after that it's as simple as a having them fill out a birth certificate for their hatchlings.


----------



## V-John

horseart4u said:


> OMG come on a magnet be real, what do they have some kind of metal in their backs to determine this, and the other idea of hold the birds nostil so it can't breathe..just stupid... i just look, watch, and can tell by their head shape and behavior..


No one said YOU had to do this, just something that I had done. It's a fun thing to try, if nothing else. Am I going to swear by it? No. I realize that the best way is to determine sex is by observation. 

Just a fun thing to do.


----------



## Quazar

macka said:


> I sex my squeakers, using a fridge magnet,I tie a piece of
> light string, through a hole I put in one end of the magnet.
> Then holding the string & magnet, by one hand & holding
> the squeaker, in the other hand,I place the magnet, just above
> the squeaker back.If the magnet swings up & down the body,
> it is male & across the body it is female.I have been doing
> this for a number of years,I put the the even numbered
> rings on the Females & odd numbers on the males,
> my susses rate is about 95%.


OK, Heres a way to totaly disprove the "pendulum" theory irrespective of whether it is a magnet or otherwise used as the weight, for sexing pigeons (or any animal).
When YOU actually hold the thread or string, you CANNOT hold it perfectly still. It will have some momentum, no matter how small. it WILL swing as the thread picks up minute vibrations from your own body & pulse. This is amplified depending of the length of the string, and hence the pendulum gains momentum. Depending how you hold the string will depend which way it will swing. 
If you have the string attatched to a solid overhanging object, which is not held by you, and place the bird underneath, it will remain stationary, proving it is human movement causing the momentum, not the sex of the bird.




horseart4u said:


> OMG come on a magnet be real, what do they have some kind of metal in their backs to determine this, ........


Actually researchers have identified a small heavily innervated region of the upper beak which contains biological magnetite and is believed to be involved in magnetoception. (the ability to detect a magnetic field to perceive direction, altitude or location)


----------



## John_D

Interguglielmi said:


> I teach my mature paired birds to write, and after that it's as simple as a having them fill out a birth certificate for their hatchlings.


Oh heck! I don't think a few of ours would understand a birth certificate, as they are from Europe and don't coo English!


----------



## Crazy Pete

When the young bird season is over and they have proved their worth you will know what sex they are. If they are to young to breed why would you care.
Dave


----------



## Jay3

Pizero said:


> hold d pigeon u wish to identify wit ur left hand and cover both nortrils of d pigeos with ur right hand using ur fingers(tomb and index) now jerk d pigeons head up and down 4 abt 10-15 times.now push down d pigeons head down 2 it body and take a close look at d pigeon's neck
> IF D PIGEON'S NECK PUMPS VERY BIG AND FAT DEN ITS A''MALE'' but
> IF D NECK PUMPS VERY SMALL OR DOES'NT PUMPS AT ALL DEN ITS A ''FEMALE''
> NOTE:during d processes make sure d pigeons nostrils are properly covered and dont let go of d pigeon nostrils until u are done



How lucky your birds are to have you as their owner.


----------



## checkered

I think you can tell if a pigeon is male/female is by the size of their heads. Female heads are usually smaller compare to their male counterpart of the same breed.

Also, male ones make some loud distinct sound compare to hen. Another thing is the males are usually bigger in size, again comparing to the same breed.

I usually am 90%+ up with these methods. Of course this is after observing for a few days/times to make the data conclusive.


----------



## GaryWCo

Instead of debating the use of a 'magnet', does anyone want to respond to the posters original question?


----------



## Quazar

GaryWCo said:


> Instead of debating the use of a 'magnet', does anyone want to respond to the posters original question?


OK, since you obviously havent got it yet, and the "how to sex" question is posted on other countless posts on the forums....

Its a load of bull....., like the hundreds of other ways people seem to have.
(including shapes, sizes, observing habits, & even watching them mate)

There are only 2 DEFINATE ways to tell the sex of a pigeon.

The first is by testing deoxyribonucleic acid.

The second is partially logical and a only a bit more reliable than a 50/50 guess in the fact that only FEMALES lay eggs.
This however does NOT conclude that if a bird DOESNT lay an egg it isnt a female.


----------



## PigeonVilla

You really have to know your birds to make this guess if you ask me, some are easily identified as where others will make you wait til they either lay an egg or mate with a female and have some young hatched out but I would say observation of your birds is you best bet after they are at least 6 months old and beyond for some . Watch and you will learn a thing or two !!


----------



## Jay3

GaryWCo said:


> Instead of debating the use of a 'magnet', does anyone want to respond to the posters original question?


Why don't you do that? Others already have.


----------



## rx9s

Here a Video how to Sex Pigeon..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDarhQdszEg


----------



## Jay3

Do you guys believe in Ouija Boards too?


http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/WebOuija.html


----------



## horseart4u

Jay3 said:


> Do you guys believe in Ouija Boards too?
> 
> 
> http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/WebOuija.html


hey i had one a long time ago, and it was creepy in the dark when we played with it


----------



## Jay3

horseart4u said:


> hey i had one a long time ago, and it was creepy in the dark when we played with it


I know..........I remember! LOL.


----------



## Quazar

Jay3 said:


> Do you guys believe in Ouija Boards too?
> 
> 
> http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/WebOuija.html


LOLOL

try asking the board


----------



## 1981

rx9s said:


> Here a Video how to Sex Pigeon..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDarhQdszEg


Interesting, but not 100% effective.


----------



## Quazar

1981 said:


> Interesting, but not 100% effective.


not effective at all, as already explained HERE


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jay3 said:


> Do you guys believe in Ouija Boards too?
> 
> 
> http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/WebOuija.html


 Ouija Boards are dangerous, dont mess with the dead


----------



## Jay3

PigeonVilla said:


> Ouija Boards are dangerous, dont mess with the dead


I totaly agree!


----------



## Noahs helper

Crystal balls don't work either...that's why I have a cock named Blossom and a hen named Bud!


----------



## warpaint

if you want to sex the bird, freddie rivera said that when they are still 4-6 days old, look at the birds rump. If it looks like a smile its a boy, if it looks like a sad face its a girl. I thought it to be funny but it works, this is no lie. 

An exmaple to my explanation when u look at the rear should look like this \_____/ male
what you would look for is the ends of the rear, the lines would curve slightly upward or downward. Try it next time and prove me wrong. This inded came from freddie rivera when I had attended onf of his seminars.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This is a fun read. I am working my auction with Jun babies. Some are fun to try and sex. Some show solid signs of being cocks. Not many hens let you know. One thing I do this age is to put them together and watch. The cocks will fight while even young. The hens just sit there. If a cock and a hen, not so easy. They may also fight. I notice young hens act cock like at times. I just hope I get it right. Once they pair up its easy, the hen lays the eggs.


----------



## Interguglielmi

*ha ha ha*



John_D said:


> Oh heck! I don't think a few of ours would understand a birth certificate, as they are from Europe and don't coo English!


ha ha ha ha ha ! gotta just laugh with all this uncertainty! definitely cool info though.


----------



## Interguglielmi

warpaint said:


> if you want to sex the bird, freddie rivera said that when they are still 4-6 days old, look at the birds rump. If it looks like a smile its a boy, if it looks like a sad face its a girl. I thought it to be funny but it works, this is no lie.
> 
> An exmaple to my explanation when u look at the rear should look like this \_____/ male
> what you would look for is the ends of the rear, the lines would curve slightly upward or downward. Try it next time and prove me wrong. This inded came from freddie rivera when I had attended onf of his seminars.



when u say rump ? what exactly are u talkin about here? the anus ? the tail feather area?


----------



## sreeshs

There is a re-print from The Auk, Vol 72, July 1955 on "Sexing Mature Columbiformes By Cloacal Characters" - By Wilmer J. Miller and Frederic H. Wagner.

It's using a customized nasal speculum to observe the inside of the vent to determine the gender. I have never tried it but then I think it should be an accurate method. Should be available on the internet. I have a .pdf file of reprint. In case anybody is interested please send me a PM with the e-mail.


----------



## jpsnapdy

sreeshs said:


> There is a re-print from The Auk, Vol 72, July 1955 on "Sexing Mature Columbiformes By Cloacal Characters" - By Wilmer J. Miller and Frederic H. Wagner.
> 
> It's using a customized nasal speculum to observe the inside of the vent to determine the gender. I have never tried it but then I think it should be an accurate method. Should be available on the internet. I have a .pdf file of reprint. In case anybody is interested please send me a PM with the e-mail.


Hi Sreechs,
Yes, I am interested.
I'll send you my mail.
Long ago, a fellow fancier showed me another method that I never used, any way, here it is:
On the rump, behind the tail, or on the lower back if you prefer, look for a little appendix that looks like the sheath of a feather but where no feathers grow from. There, a male will have a double "sheath" and the hen a single one, or is it the other way 'round? Since I never used this method due to the thick layer of feathers one has to part, I'm not too sure which is which. Some say it is the oil gland from where the bird takes the oil to preen its feathers.


----------



## sreeshs

jpsnapdy said:


> Hi Sreechs,
> Yes, I am interested.
> I'll send you my mail.
> Long ago, a fellow fancier showed me another method that I never used, any way, here it is:
> On the rump, behind the tail, or on the lower back if you prefer, look for a little appendix that looks like the sheath of a feather but where no feathers grow from. There, a male will have a double "sheath" and the hen a single one, or is it the other way 'round? Since I never used this method due to the thick layer of feathers one has to part, I'm not too sure which is which. Some say it is the oil gland from where the bird takes the oil to preen its feathers.


There was another thread some time back on the same, I checked this with my matured birds but both males and females had two of them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Right now I am mostly using the lobster dance, and fighting at feeding. The cocks are the easiest.


----------



## macka

Once the birds are mature,the sexing of the Birds is no problem.
I'm talking of sexing the bird at 5 to 8 days old.As in some prs I only
keep the hen bird.I fly very few cocks.I can foster the hen chick to
an other pr. & the good pr can get ready to lay again.


----------



## mpigeon

Pizero said:


> IF D PIGEON'S NECK PUMPS VERY BIG AND FAT DEN ITS A''MALE'' but
> IF D NECK PUMPS VERY SMALL OR DOES'NT PUMPS AT ALL DEN ITS A ''FEMALE''


Do you not believe this maybe because you've made is neck swell up?


----------



## NewHopePoultry

Pizero said:


> hold d pigeon u wish to identify wit ur left hand and cover both nortrils of d pigeos with ur right hand using ur fingers(tomb and index) now jerk d pigeons head up and down 4 abt 10-15 times.now push down d pigeons head down 2 it body and take a close look at d pigeon's neck
> IF D PIGEON'S NECK PUMPS VERY BIG AND FAT DEN ITS A''MALE'' but
> IF D NECK PUMPS VERY SMALL OR DOES'NT PUMPS AT ALL DEN ITS A ''FEMALE''
> NOTE:during d processes make sure d pigeons nostrils are properly covered and dont let go of d pigeon nostrils until u are done


All Im going to say is poor birds


----------



## sport14692

I have an easy time sexing my pigeons, on the day of the hatching looked at what color blanket they have, blue is male, pink is female. come on people get with it. lol


----------

